# 3D archery scoring app



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Any good 3D archery scoring apps for Iphone OS?


----------



## mpgavin87 (Oct 21, 2011)

Following, quick search found this. Haven’t ever used, but tempted.

ArrowNautics by Eran Doitchhttps://itunes.apple.com/us/app/arrownautics/id412797650?mt=8




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

mpgavin87 said:


> Following, quick search found this. Haven’t ever used, but tempted.
> 
> ArrowNautics by Eran Doitchhttps://itunes.apple.com/us/app/arrownautics/id412797650?mt=8
> 
> ...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

5280hunter said:


> mpgavin87 said:
> 
> 
> > Following, quick search found this. Haven’t ever used, but tempted.
> ...


----------



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

It does not have the NFAA field face but you could make it work if you didnt care if the face matched perfectly.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

I use MyTargets. It is free, and has several different faces you can use, with several different scoring formats. 3d, field, and indoors.


----------



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

TimberGhost74 said:


> I use MyTargets. It is free, and has several different faces you can use, with several different scoring formats. 3d, field, and indoors.


Can you send a link to that app? I am not able to find a free scoring app called MyTargets on the app store


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but if anyone is still looking for _My Targets_ AP it is an android only ap as far as I know- works well


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I use arrownautics ... it definitely has NFAA, IFAA, and World Archery field, hunter, and animal rounds as well as various 3D rounds from IBO and ASA and you can also make up any kind of round you like and save it as a template.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

I have been a big fan of Arrownautics. I have the scores of every single tournament I have ever entered, as well as most practices I have shot. It is great to be able to go back and check historical scores when you are feeling down.


----------

